# New Troops+Vehicle boxed sets.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

So its going around at the moment that in the next few weeks 40K will be seeing a return of some of the older style 'troops + transport' vehicle boxed sets. I tend to believe this having caught a glimpse of my local stores future marketing layout sheets that mark in some new sets.... but as always, you never know with GW. 

Anyway, the saving will be around £10 of if you bought them seperately, and the sets are supposidly:

Space Marines & Drop Pod
Imperial Guard Cadians & Chimera
Chaos Space Marines & Chaos Rhino
Ork Boyz & Trukk 


Interestingly no Tau, Eldar or any others...


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Would be cool if they started this up again. Cheaper IG army? Yes please.

Lets hope they're not limited run things just as an anniversary thing and they stick around permanently.

(if they even exist)


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

if there is a new rule book due as we think, then it wouldnt be out of the question to shove some troop n wheels out into the market to compliment the launch and encourage new players or old ones back to the game.


----------



## Topknot11 (Apr 11, 2011)

Im hearing they are going to be pushing even more vehicles especially flyers in the next rules set.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> if there is a new rule book due as we think, then it wouldnt be out of the question to shove some troop n wheels out into the market to compliment the launch and encourage new players or old ones back to the game.


Agreed they need to keep people interested and with the usual price increases we get we need something to keep us coming back, plus with they way the game is right now and all meched out this will help players for those armies alot.

If true anyway


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Topknot11 said:


> Im hearing they are going to be pushing even more vehicles especially flyers in the next rules set.


Wow, hopefully this could give the excuse I need to get a Stormraven for my Crimson Fists. But, just wishful thinking. 

If these come out, I'm sold. I've wanted to pick up a Drop Pod.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Hopefully this does well and they release more variations of it I need some new fire warriors and a devilfish


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Good stuff, I need another Chaos Rhino and 5 Chosen. Ka-ching!

Midnight


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

funnily enough i was going to have a look to see if GW still sold the DA/wave serpent box set but alas they don't at the mo


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd love to see this for all armies....

Necron Warriors and a Ghost Ark.
Grey Knights and a Razorback.

And so on.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If it's true it's a nice idea. I'd rather rhinos than drop pods in the SM box though.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> I'd love to see this for all armies....
> 
> Necron Warriors and a Ghost Ark.
> Grey Knights and a Razorback.
> ...


This would be a great marketing scheme for new players if the price point was fair...I just worry that it will be the combined price of the two units seperately. If that is the case then there will be no incentive to buy.


Doc


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Am I the only one who does not want this to happen?

Whilst the potential saving is nice and all I really am fed up with the 5th edition trend of mechhammer 40K. I really want 6th edition to push something completely different in my face. Like MC's perhaps or even flyers but please not make transports so necessary.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Am I the only one who does not want this to happen?
> 
> Whilst the potential saving is nice and all I really am fed up with the 5th edition trend of mechhammer 40K. I really want 6th edition to push something completely different in my face. Like MC's perhaps or even flyers but please not make transports so necessary.


Gaming-wise I agree with you (and I play Mech lists:biggrin, but GW make a crapload of money by forcing/enticing people to buy that extra model, namely the transport.,,,and they are a company that sells models first and foremost.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

On the flyers issue previously stated it is only a rumour at the mo' but according to someone i know has told me that Chaos will be given access to flyers such as Land Speeders and the like.

As for the Troop + Transport box set, i can dig it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure that any future versions of 40k will move more and not less in the direction of mech, as stated here and the general interest in this thread - GW like to sell the big vehicle kits. I would highly expect the new standard armies to include superheavies or flyers as a the kind of standard that mech is now.

As for the kits, no Eldar one so not that interested, the DA+WS combo may have even sold me a kit as I need to bulk out on them.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

Strange eldar isn't included in this.
Amusingly I notced the other day my FLGS still has a box set of DA/wave serpent on its shelves.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wave serpent is £28 and dire avengers are £23 so that would be £51 of product compared to £43 or less in the others.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

GW should buy its sprues from an independant online rather than direct then they could afford it B&K /tauntthetrolls


----------



## shufflingeveryday (Feb 5, 2012)

I would also be completely content with this decision! Its perfect for those moments when your like, man, one more boyz squad in a trukk would be perfect for tomorrows game.. Lets all hope this happens!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Interestingly no Tau, Eldar or any others...


Story of our fucking lives :russianroulette:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet! I need to pick up another Tactical Squad and the Drop Pod wouldn't hurt either


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Story of our fucking lives :russianroulette:


::walks over to CD player and turns on Social Distortion::


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

Would love to see this happen, even if they don't give me my Eldar. More players = more fun, plus, I have plenty of tanks.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> wave serpent is £28 and dire avengers are £23 so that would be £51 of product compared to £43 or less in the others.


Well to be fair don't you get 10 dire avengers for £23
The old box came with 5 and a wave serpent so that would be closer in price to the other 'lots'


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Am I the only one who does not want this to happen?
> 
> Whilst the potential saving is nice and all I really am fed up with the 5th edition trend of mechhammer 40K. I really want 6th edition to push something completely different in my face. Like MC's perhaps or even flyers but please not make transports so necessary.


Yep. Dedicated transports easily have the highest cost-to-point ratio in the game. A 35 point drop pod costs $33 (retail), while the 200 point Tactical Squad that goes in it costs $37. 

The shift to mech has been no accident. Expect future codexes to push the trend too. Space Wolves is probably the most blatant 5th ed codex, with nearly every unit type steering players toward Razorspam. 

About the only way to keep 40K from turning into a collectible card/miniatures game (where your success is relative to how much $$$ you spend on the latest toys) is if we get any whiz-bang tactical options and rules in 6th ed.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Any money saving bundle deals is good by me. :victory:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

deathwatch27 said:


> Any money saving bundle deals is good by me. :victory:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think this is a smart move and give a reason for people to buy more stuff, even when they don't need it LOL.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

I think the interesting thing here is that gw is offering this only to its independent stockists, not as something that is part of its main range. This is a very interesting strategy as they are trying to support it stockists and drive footfall back into stores and not through the internet, and if they want those who stock their products to survive in todays markets they feel they need to give them something a bit different to be a bit of a draw for them. As far as im aware internet only retailers have a different agreement, and so im not sure if they get these at all, and certainly if they do it wont be at the same discount as the bricks and mortar stores


----------

